# NEED BANDS or PERFORMERS for Homeless Rights Day SF OCT. 9th



## ProfessorX (Jul 15, 2010)

Need Bands and Performers for Homeless Rights day in San Francisco Oct. 9th.

This is going to be a day long free multi stage festival/ rally for Homeless Rights. We are protesting the proposed sit lie ordinance and are planning a massive protest on Oct. 9th. We need lots of Bands and people willing to donate PA's and shit. If you are in a band or are a performer and want to help out please contact me @

[email protected]


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

im down... i play guitar, banjo, harmonica, and djimbe.... hit me up on here cause i hate yahoo


----------



## ProfessorX (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool. Post a link to your stuff. Still need bands especially bluegrass and punk. There will also be hip hop, latin, electronic, and who ever else we can round up. Will except solo performers but we need mostly bands.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

so heres this:

its my sister and i... we call ourselves the country kids
try to ignore the persistant bell and manly vioce... 
thats my buddy owen.. but you can hear us in the backround
i have older stuff and i would let you see em
but thank god ive actually improved since
so... this is the only recent video i ave


----------



## ProfessorX (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool I like your song. So I decided we're going to be doing a street music stage. If you are a street musician or street performer post your stuff on here and we will sign you up for a time slot. The time slots will be listed in the first post. The time slots will be 30 minutes.


----------



## ProfessorX (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anybody know how to edit a post on this thing?


----------



## ProfessorX (Oct 6, 2010)

This event was canceled unfortunatly. Will try again next year.


----------

